# XNFP- help?



## itsluke (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok... I'm honestly not sure what to think here. For a while I was certian of my introversion, but after being diagnosted with depression and blahblahblah I'm not so sure. Many of my friends could not believe me when I said I was introverted; many said that I was simple to excitable to be that way. Say whats the best way to find out? THX:laughing:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. With that out of the way, I recommend a few things: don't judge yourself by how many friends or how excitable you are when you are with your friends. Both INFPs and ENFPs can be 'excitable' when they're with those they care about, and the number of friends has never factored into introversion and extroversion. I also recommend that you study the energy loss and gain centered around the I and E spectrum, and try to think of how you are when you're your most comfortable, and not with those you don't like or in an uncomfortable situation. ENFPs tend to be considered one of the most introverted types of the extroverts as well, so you may choose to factor that in.


----------



## itsluke (Apr 20, 2010)

Grey said:


> Welcome to the forum. With that out of the way, I recommend a few things: don't judge yourself by how many friends or how excitable you are when you are with your friends. Both INFPs and ENFPs can be 'excitable' when they're with those they care about, and the number of friends has never factored into introversion and extroversion. I also recommend that you study the energy loss and gain centered around the I and E spectrum, and try to think of how you are when you're your most comfortable, and not with those you don't like or in an uncomfortable situation. ENFPs tend to be considered one of the most introverted types of the extroverts as well, so you may choose to factor that in.


Thanks  Are there any give aways though that would differentiate an infp and an enfp?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

For years I have decidedly been an xntp. I don't fit entirely into a certain box, nor do I care much. I am torn between the two profiles, and I see no reason to completely buy into any pseudo-psych explanation completely in any way.

Of course here you can certainly refine it. Squeeeeeeze~


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you get your energy from people?


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

OK I am an extrovert. But I have an introvert friend that many would say is more "outgoing" than I. Extrovertedness is not synonymous with outgoingness. While it can be an indicator, there are more important factors involved.

First off, this has everything to do when you are SOBER. Alcohold can turn the shyest introvert into a party animal while pot can overwhelm an extrovert. Depression is another factor that can for sure hamper your outgoingness. So judge based on you in as natural state as you can

Now then, as an XNFP your extroversion affects your iNtuition or in the case of Introversion, your Feelings. which of these functions do you think is more dominant? 

Extraverted Intuition function allows a person to see different path or ways. When information comes in, different possibilities are thought of, realizing that there is always another way of looking at things. 

Feeling people makes decisions based on feelings, so the Introverted Feeling function allows a person to know what they value. It is the ability to see through others and know what they are really like as if they had an internal radar. When it identifies a person with similar values there is a desire to connect. 

Second, does spending time alone give you energy, clarity of thought, and peace of mind, or does it slow you down, make you feel foggy?

Does spending time with close friends or a large, energy filled group of people re-energize you? or do you go home feeling drained?

Finally, do you tend to find it easier to externalize things such as noticing what's going on in the world outside your head, or internalize and be caught up in your own thoughts


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

> Are there any give aways though that would differentiate an infp and an enfp?


Although a lot has been contributed, I would like to further reinforce the recommendation that you should study functions. These reveal the dominant and inferior parts of ENFPs and INFPs, and everything in between, which can make the difference between one deciding they are one type over the other. If you would care, I can provide some introductory links on the matter.


----------



## mitochondrialdreaming (Apr 20, 2010)

Grey, I would be interested in those links if you don't mind...


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

ENFP: ENTP ENFP Personality Type | The 16 MBTI Personality Types
INFP: INFP ISFP Personality Type | The 16 MBTI Personality Types
Ne (ENFPs' dominant function): Extraverted Intuition
Fi (INFPs' dominant function): Introverted Feeling
Si (ENFPs' inferior function): Introverted Sensation
Te (INFPs' inferior function): Extraverted Thinking

The last four links I do not prefer, but they offer the most comprehensive look at the functions.


----------

